# How to make a taper jig...



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Got the wood - ash, got the highlight wood - walnut, now I just need to know how to make a jig to cut a taper on a table saw.

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

screw a hinge to the end of 2 2x4s and make a ajustment block for the other end so you can spread it open to the taper you need you will also want a small block at the end with the hinge for a stop block then this will slide next to your saw rip fence to make a taper


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a taper jig http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&filter=taper jig I made my own with 2- 2" X 2" and a hinge use the Rockler jig a a pattern.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

The Rockler one shown in a link in a previous post is a good generic design Easy to make.
I made a copy of this Rockler jig. Great for tapers, or to straighten an edge. You can make it real long for straightening long boards.
Just a couple of knobs, and hold downs. Some t track, or as I do, buy a t slot cutter and make your own t slots.

I think the Rockler rides against the fence. I made mine with a miter bar under it so it rides in a miter slot, and the cut is always at the edge of the jig. Just line your cut up with the edge, clamp down and cut.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21731&rrt=1


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bob Willing said:


> Here is a taper jig http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&filter=taper jig I made my own with 2- 2" X 2" and a hinge use the Rockler jig a a pattern.


+1. That works well. Use an ordinary butt hinge at the joint. You can have the spreader a straight piece, use "T" nuts and studded lock knob. Tapers can be simply cut by offsetting one end of the stock to the other with an angled piece up against the fence. An add on edge can be tacked to the stock creating a tapered cut. There are several ways to do it, without buying a jig.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's mine...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tappered-leg-jig-24009/

I spelled tapered wrong, lol

~tom


----------



## Farmer (Jun 20, 2011)

I know im new here, dont want to step on any toes. But I gotta say those generic jigs are an accident waiting to happen. Theres plenty of designs to be had. Heres mine:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Farmer said:


> I know im new here, dont want to step on any toes. But I gotta say those generic jigs are an accident waiting to happen. Theres plenty of designs to be had. Heres mine:


Looks good, how does it work?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a Video*

From Charles Neil: http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/category_player.php?type=1&cat=2&video=tapersafely.flv


----------



## Farmer (Jun 20, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Looks good, how does it work?





woodnthings said:


> From Charles Neil: http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/category_player.php?type=1&cat=2&video=tapersafely.flv



Mine is petty similar to Charles Neils' design. I used all wood instead of aluminum for the hold downs.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> From Charles Neil: http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/category_player.php?type=1&cat=2&video=tapersafely.flv


That is nice, thanks for the link woodnthings, I appreciate that.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I like that O'Neil jig. I already have one from Rockler, kinda pricey for what it is but I had some gift certificates to blow.. I was planning on cloning it anyway except I don't care for the fence. The way the thing is designed the fence can deform if to much clamping pressure is applied. I'm thinking of replacing the fence with a piece of hardwood with a t-track instead of a slot to improve rigidity. Not a perfect fix put likely better than what's there. :blink:


----------

